# Time problem on Fire HDX



## LauraElizabeth (Mar 19, 2010)

I am having a weird time issue. 

If I go to settings > device > date & time, the correct time is shown; but the time at the top of the home screen is incorrect. Slow.

If I hold the power button until it shuts off and turn back on the proper time will show both places but I will look a short time later and once again home will be the incorrect time.

Any ideas? I will probably call CS in the morning but thought someone here might have a suggestion.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Sounds like a job for "Mayday". 

Sent from my Kindle Fire HDX.


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

My phone is doing the very same thing. I'll be watching to see if anyone has any suggestions that might relate generally to these devices.


----------



## LauraElizabeth (Mar 19, 2010)

I don't think Mayday would be a good idea for me at home because our only internet option out here in the middle of nowhere really restricts our bandwidth.

I ended up calling tonight.....as I was waiting on hold I discovered a frozen app......I am thinking that that might be messing up my battery and time. Nothing we tried would remove it from device.....she called an app specialist that said I would have to deregister and reregister. I am a bit overwhelmed at this. I did do it and actually have done it on my own on troublesome devices before but because of the bandwidth issues I have not totally loaded things in the first ten days of owning it and now have to start over. Oh well, there are worse problems in the world!

CS woman was extremely nice as Amazon's almost all are. She is going to call back Sunday afternoon to see if my time problem cleared up.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

LauraElizabeth said:


> I don't think Mayday would be a good idea for me at home because our only internet option out here in the middle of nowhere really restricts our bandwidth.
> 
> I ended up calling tonight.....as I was waiting on hold I discovered a frozen app......I am thinking that that might be messing up my battery and time. Nothing we tried would remove it from device.....she called an app specialist that said I would have to deregister and reregister. I am a bit overwhelmed at this. I did do it and actually have done it on my own on troublesome devices before but because of the bandwidth issues I have not totally loaded things in the first ten days of owning it and now have to start over. Oh well, there are worse problems in the world!
> 
> CS woman was extremely nice as Amazon's almost all are. She is going to call back Sunday afternoon to see if my time problem cleared up.


LauraElizabeth--

I was wondering if you'd have to register/deregister. Would you mind telling us what app was frozen?

Let us know if it works!

Betsy


----------



## LauraElizabeth (Mar 19, 2010)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> LauraElizabeth--
> 
> I was wondering if you'd have to register/deregister. Would you mind telling us what app was frozen?
> 
> ...


It was Touch Bible. The "with Strong's version". Yes the de-registering/re-registering seemed to work! I have had no more time problems. Thank you!

edited to add: I also have re-downloaded Touch Bible and used it without incident.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

LauraElizabeth said:


> It was Touch Bible. The "with Strong's version". Yes the de-registering/re-registering seemed to work! I have had no more time problems. Thank you!
> 
> edited to add: I also have re-downloaded Touch Bible and used it without incident.


Great! Glad you got it straightened out. I was going to test the app if it didn't work.

Betsy


----------

